# Fave MAC LE Packaging?



## Suzyn (Jun 11, 2007)

I was just looking at some of my LE packaging and just wondered if any of you had any faves when It came to LE packaging?

I loved the green of Lure.

Anybody else?  What did you love?  Want to see any packaging again?


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't own anything from the Lure line, sadly...but I thought the color they chose was very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They should do it more often. Or the special engraving like the BLM line


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 11, 2007)

I liked the patternmaker collection packaging. I loved all the colors and detail!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 11, 2007)

I loved the Patternmaker collection as well.


----------



## juli (Jun 11, 2007)

I wanna say moonbathe.


----------



## jenii (Jun 12, 2007)

Lure! I got like, three eyeshadows and a blushcreme from it, and I love the aqua packaging.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 12, 2007)

I love the MAC Couture Mystery Powder, Rich Metal Highlighter, and the special buffer brush. I disliked the Lipsticks, and the lipglasses were alright.

I really liked how Black Tied looked in the Lure collection, I didn't like how the blush cremes, and the lipsticks looked.

I really liked the Catherine Deneuve Blot Powder compacts.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_ 
I really liked the Catherine Deneuve Blot Powder compacts._

 
Oh I totally loved those too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I completely forgot about them!  I still have one as a back up.  Just havent brought myself to use it yet...


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 12, 2007)

Lure!! I love how the bronzing powders came in the all teal compacts, soo pretty.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 12, 2007)

Barbie Loves MAC. The flash of hot pink on black and imprint was sexxxy


----------



## geeko (Jun 12, 2007)

Lure for me. I love the pearly aqua color on the packagin on the eyeshadows, lipglass and blushcremes


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 12, 2007)

Barbie!! love the cute barbie on the l/s and their boxes


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 12, 2007)

Tantress and Catherine Deneuve for me! I have depotted my Lure e/s but I just can't bring myself to do the same with these. And I'm already thinking of switching my regular pressed blot in to the CD beauty powder when I'm done with it.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2007)

Moonbathe.  I am a sucker for white.


----------



## carol (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Moonbathe.  I am a sucker for white._

 
Same here.  I went out and bought a new teapot the other day just because I wanted a white one.


----------



## franimal (Jun 12, 2007)

couture and moonbathe


----------



## triccc (Jun 12, 2007)

I love lure. The teal is so pretty.


----------



## applefrite (Jun 12, 2007)

For me the EL are Formal Black 2006 and Moobathe .


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

lure was pretty, belle azure made me think the box was counterfeit but the bronzy look of the e/s compact was cute...

i think moonbathe's my favorite though. so far...


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 12, 2007)

its a tie between couture and moonbathe, for me.


----------



## redambition (Jun 12, 2007)

couture and racquel welch (loooove the tiger print compact!)


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 12, 2007)

Couture.

and i like Moonbathe too but as i already hate the packaging for MAC lippies coz theyre shaped like huge tampons, Moonbathe lippies.................................. well yeah >_< 

*runs away*


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lure is my absolute fave at the mo! Moon beam is okay. I've seen a purpley metalic packaging as well but have no idea what that was from? Anybody know?


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_couture and racquel welch (loooove the tiger print compact!)_

 
Yeah I loved the tiger print on this too!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

Belle Azure & Moonbathe


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 12, 2007)

I love the color of Lure, and I love my Barbie beauty powder compact!  Those are definitely my faves.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Lure is my absolute fave at the mo! Moon beam is okay. I've seen a purpley metalic packaging as well but have no idea what that was from? Anybody know?_

 
I think you are talking about the Chrome Pink? That was the Diana Ross Collection,.. I kept my Pretty Baby BP compact and now keep some pressed powder in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite,.. Lure and Moonbathe,.. I'd love to see this kinda of packaging in a pink color!


----------



## AmyHeimo (Jun 12, 2007)

Couture!!!  The Mystery Powder is my favorite, I bought two compacts.  I just hit pan on the second one, so I only have one refill left.  I'm starting to panic


----------



## clathrop (Jun 12, 2007)

Definitely Patternmaker.  I like Moonbathe too.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 12, 2007)

Moonbathe


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 12, 2007)

My vote so far goes for BLM. Since I am relatively new, thats the prettiest mac stuff I have


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lure and Moonbathe


----------



## panther27 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_I think you are talking about the Chrome Pink? That was the Diana Ross Collection,.. I kept my Pretty Baby BP compact and now keep some pressed powder in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite,.. Lure and Moonbathe,.. I'd love to see this kinda of packaging in a pink color!_

 
OMG!!!I was thinking the exact same thing about all pink packaging just a little while ago.That would be so hot


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 12, 2007)

it's a tie between the barbie and the diana ross packaging


----------



## princess (Jun 12, 2007)

Definately Lure and the packaging of the Barbie beauty powder compact and lipglass.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 13, 2007)

I loved Lue & of course Barbie


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 13, 2007)

well since i am a somewhat newbie..i would have to say moonbathe...i killed me to depot...but it was pretty to look at..from the pictures i did like the teal ones..


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 13, 2007)

Barbie Loves MAC - love the cute icon & the pink barbie word.
Tendertones - cute packaging

I love cute stuffs..


----------



## Malice (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Barbie Loves MAC. The flash of hot pink on black and imprint was sexxxy_

 





  That's what I think, too


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 13, 2007)

The Belle Azure Bronze packaging

anf the 2005 Jewel Eyeshadow palletes with encrusted sworvski crystals were just amazing


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't much care for most of MAC's LE packaging as the shininess looks tacky to me (I prefer my eye shadow pots, blush pots and lippy tubes dark and matte, thanks!), but I often enjoy the LE packaging for palettes (either the holiday ones or Nordstom's anniversary palettes) and compacts.  I think Barbie loves MAC and Raquel Welch had my favorite special packaging.  Also thought some of the palette's from '05 Tailormade collection.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, it used to be Playboy then it was Lure and now it's Moonbathe.


----------



## bebs (Jun 13, 2007)

playboy and moonbathe .. I thought I would totally ocd about the packaging and its really not that bad I totally love it, shiny and white and pretty


----------



## garnetmoon (Jun 13, 2007)

without a doubt Lure and Barbie


----------



## KAIA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Couture (Especially lipstick/lipglass)
*Barbie  (mostly the beauty powder)
* Formal Black (esp. the warm eyes palette with the black lace...*sigh*)


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_Couture.

and i like Moonbathe too but as i already hate the packaging for MAC lippies coz theyre shaped like huge tampons, Moonbathe lippies.................................. well yeah >_< 

*runs away*_

 
Hee hee.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You're right about that!  I do love Moonbathe's _*pearly *_white, though.  Didn't think I'd like the packaging in white, but only because I assumed (for whatever reason) that it would be a stark, MATTE white.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have just one

Printout (Nordstrom) *loved everything, I didn’t get anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Lure *the packaging is one of my favorite colors 
Racquel Welch Col. *love the animal print & shiny blush pots 
Barbie Loves MAC *the BP & l/s


----------



## astronaut (Jun 14, 2007)

I LOVE moonbathe! I love the ivory colour with black on the inside. It's just sooo 1920's to me. I love the classy image that that era tried to portray.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 14, 2007)

i love lure and that metallic purple palette casing with the MAC in swarovski crystals. oh i also like the tailormade palette with the black and white check.

what does the playboy and diana ross packaging look like? does anyone have photos of them, if they do, i would love to see.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_what does the playboy and diana ross packaging look like? does anyone have photos of them, if they do, i would love to see._

 
I believe the Playboy lipsticks were black with (where normally there's silver) metallic pink, as well as the Playboy Bunny symbol on the tube, and on the side of the lipstick it self. The Cream stuff was in a regular powder/creme/blush-like pot with Playboy Bunny symbols on the window.

I think the Diana Ross collection was pink themed also. I know the Diana Ross Buffer brush has a pink handle, and pink bristles.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 15, 2007)

barbie love mac <3
and i like the moonbath one aswelll


----------



## divaster (Jun 16, 2007)

Barbie and Lure for me. I like how the Moonbathe looks but I'm not purchasing anything from that collection.


----------



## divaster (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_My favorite,.. Lure and Moonbathe,.. I'd love to see this kinda of packaging in a pink color!_

 
Oh I would love that too!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 16, 2007)

I know this isn't LE but I love the sparkly shiny black the Prep + Primes come in, and their cardboard packaging is also very cute.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 16, 2007)

Lure, Barbie Loves MAC & Playboy!


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the MAC Couture packaging is the slickest to date, and the Moonbathe was nice too.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think the MAC Couture packaging is the slickest to date, and the Moonbathe was nice too._

 
Love Couture. =)


----------



## pixi (Jun 16, 2007)

lure!!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 17, 2007)

i liked Zandra Rhodes packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a lippie and palette from Zandra


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

i totally looooove the moonbathe! seeing the colors of the e/s, blush, ect ... in that white pearly packaging is soooooooo pretty and makes the colors pop out! =]


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

Lure!! moonbathe is pretty cool but I don't anything ..yet. haha


----------



## SandMantas (Jun 18, 2007)

Lure, hands down.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 19, 2007)

I might be odd here, but I don't like special packaging, I prefer the normal black ones and I don't mind if they print something onto the makeup like Barbie's eyeshadows and Bunny Pink lippie.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 20, 2007)

The Diana chrome pink and the Y&kei teal tin was nice


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

I would have to say Moonbathe. That pretty pearly white packaging just sucks me right in.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Moonbathe.  I thought it would look weird, but the pearl finnish is gorgous and now I want more stuff from the collection.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 21, 2007)

I love my pink compact from the Diana Ross collection!  I also really like the Playboy Bunny Pink lipstick packaging.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm not a huge fan of the limited edition colored packaging. personally, i think it looks obnoxious. still, i thought the barbie line was pretty tastefully done, i liked the small logos in addition to the classic mac packaging.


----------



## clamster (Oct 28, 2007)

Royal assets or the whole MAC holiday 2007!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

mcqueen, barbie loves mac and holliday 07 collection


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 29, 2007)

My fave was Lure, the teal was just so pretty!


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 31, 2007)

I love the Mattene lipstick packaging.  It's so sleek and elegant.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 31, 2007)

I love Moonbathe. The ivory white is so chic and pretty.

I also love my Jewel Eyes (Holiday 2005). It's just so gorgeous with the chrome case with little rhinestone jewels on it.


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Barbie loves MAC has been my favorite.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the looks of all the new holiday stuff. But my favorite that i have is Barbie. I kept everything the products came time.


----------



## lara (Oct 31, 2007)

I remember before Lure came out everyone was convinced it was going took like Clinique packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belle Azure was pretty but not classy looking enough, and Tantress was a little tacky. Diana Ross was fabulously OTT.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 1, 2007)

Racquel Welch - coz I'm a sucker for animal prints
Novel Twist -- Love the stitching on the case
Holiday '07 collection -- looks very regal


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Nov 2, 2007)

I looooooved that barbie stuff so freakin much the colours,the packaging, everything!!! hmmm and the zandra Rhodes eyeshadow palette was rather noice...


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonbathe was so fab.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 2, 2007)

haha am I the only one who loved the formal black satin/silk/lace and black beading on the palettes and the bags?


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Nov 5, 2007)

I may be alone in this, but I loved the Disney characters on the lip conditioner packaging, and the Mac for Luella packaging. So cute!


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 25, 2008)

*What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

I didn't see any threads titled such in the search, so just wondering of all the special packaging MAC's done, what is your favorite or highlight? I know everyone is going to say Fafi (j/k!), but let's not forget about all the other awesome collections, k? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My personal favorite is Heatherette. Anything pink is a good start, but the packaging also seems like it's really good quality. The decals are not printed or stickers, it's like underneath the surface. I love the lipstick tubes, they're so cute!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

I did love Heatherette, especially the beauty powder.  But I think my fave is the Barbie loves MAC.  The compact with the barbie silhouette on it was so adorable and chic.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette, Manish, A Mei


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

heatherette. it reminded me of the pink bubblicious packaging from back in the day when it was so cool to bring gum to school lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

I like the smooth eyeshadow packaging (like lure, neo-sci-fi, moonbathe). Colourwise? Loved the cream of moonbathe!


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette Heatherette Heatherette!


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

heatherette, barbie, and lure are my absolute faves


----------



## panther27 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

LURE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I have so much from that still,sooo pretty.


----------



## Sario (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Moonbathe, then Lure. So gorgeous.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette and Moonbathe.

I liked the A Mei and Barbie packaging a lot too.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette, DressCamp, and the 2007 holiday sets


----------



## couturesista (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette, the Lipstick Packaging is soo freakin hot! I like the new Manish and ( don't give me the side eye) The Dame Edna Packaging is really cute!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

I think that lure is my favorite but Manish sure looks like it is going to blow the Lure packaging out of the water!  I loved Dresscamp as well.


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Barbie, Heatherette, Lure


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Heatherette, Lure, and Moonbathe


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Special Packaging Ever?*

Merging with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## statusmode (Sep 26, 2008)

I loved the heatherette packaging!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 26, 2008)

Heatherette & Dresscamp .. <-- so my style


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2008)

Lure and Heatherette fo' shizzle!!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 26, 2008)

heatherette, the fafi beauty powder compact, dress camp and manish!!!


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 26, 2008)

Definitely Heatherette and Manish. Although I think that Dame Edna might take the cake, just for the sheer ridiculousness factor. I'm a big fan of kitsch.


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 26, 2008)

I almost forgot - Stylistics . . . and hopefully this year's couture collection! Gold, please!?


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 27, 2008)

Heatherette, Moonbathe, and Dress Camp


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 27, 2008)

Either Moonbathe or Neo Sci-Fi.

I also really liked Heatherette's packaging, but it's not my favorite because I like all my stuff to at least be similar in design, and my trio sticks out like a sore thumb LOL!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

Heatherette and Barbie.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 27, 2008)

Barbie, heatherette, and Lure


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 27, 2008)

barbie and heatherette!


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 27, 2008)

Love the Mac Couture collection, but my FAV is/was/will always be the Playboy Bunny Lipstick - black and pink chrome with the bunnys - yummy


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

Heatherette! I looove pink!


----------



## greeneyes81 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was thrilled with Neo Sci-fi, because orange is my favorite color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna wear my Pleasureseeker all October long (for Halloween!!)


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 30, 2008)

Moonbathe and Heatherette.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Sep 30, 2008)

Heatherette, dresscamp, & manish!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

Barbie, Heatherette, Finery (holiday 07), Manish Arora, Dame Edna


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 30, 2008)

Heatherette, and Manish!


----------



## nadiya (Sep 30, 2008)

Last year's Finery/Curiositease/Royal Assets collection.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 3, 2008)

Playboy, Barbie, Heathertte (anything pink really)

What little I've seen of Dress Camp looks amazing!

Manish Arora and Dame Edna!

I have extremely high hopes for the Hello Kitty packaging.


----------



## animacani (Oct 3, 2008)

Heatherette !! <3


----------



## captodometer (Oct 4, 2008)

Another orange fiend here: Neo Sci Fi and Manish


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely Heatherette!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 9, 2008)

I ususally hate orange but that bright neon neo sci fi packaging was hot ;D

We didn't get Heatherette in my country (boooo!) but I loved to pics I saw of that! :]


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 9, 2008)

It is now Manish!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

Manish is my favourite!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

I loved Heatherette, but I think Dame Edna will take the trophy!


----------



## anilegne (Oct 14, 2008)

Barbie and Dresscamp!


----------



## amber_j (Oct 15, 2008)

Moonbathe for the cream/black contrast.
Heatherette for all the pink sparkliness.
Neo Sci-Fi for that hot orange.
Fafi for the cute Fafinettes and the cool 'MAC fafi' handwritten logo. Just ignore they're stickers.
Manish for its pure fabulousness.


----------



## EllieFerris (Oct 15, 2008)

Heatherette, without a doubt.

If it's pink and/or it sparkles too, then I must have it. 

I think M.A.C and Swarovski should do something together!

And my next big "ooo I can't wait" is Dame Edna!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 15, 2008)

I loved Barbie. Not only did i love the packaging I loved their powders that came out. Fafi was really cute and Manish Arora from what I see online(because i never made it to purchasing anything) seems like a beautiful collection. 

Moonbathe was hot too. I go nuts when they have fun packaging. Theres better possibility of me buying an item that i probably already have again if the packaging is special..


----------



## GlossyAbby (Oct 15, 2008)

belle azure, BLM and dress camp


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

I only started collection MAC not too long ago.  I love the look of the bright orange of the neo sci fi collection.  Very appealing.


----------



## xwp (Oct 17, 2008)

Dresscamp for the nicest colours, Fafi for the cuteness. I hope hello kitty for mac will be the coolest ever!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Manish!


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

Moonbathe


----------



## miss anna (Oct 22, 2008)

i like Heatherette packaging...=)
too bad i missed Lure & Moonbathe collections... =(


----------



## Clevingly (Oct 22, 2008)

Wait til you see Hello Kitty packaging. It's not colourful, but it will be popular!


----------



## rocking chick (Oct 22, 2008)

Used to be Barbie Loves MAC but NOW its:

DRESSCAMP


----------



## retail_therapy (Oct 22, 2008)

I only started hauling MAC very recently, so I would say, the Neo Sci Fi orange is one of my fave.  I also like Heatherette, it is very well done, not some cheap stickers kind of thing.


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 22, 2008)

Lure and Heatherette, hands down!
Dresscamp too.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 22, 2008)

Lure, and Manish..

But I predict Hello Kitty will probably trump BOTH of those lol.


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 23, 2008)

Manish!

I just love it!


----------



## veralicious (Oct 25, 2008)

i loved heatherette and manish


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

Fafi
Heatherette
Manish
Antiquitease (for the cute palettes)

I'm a sucker for nice packaging and have high hopes for Hello Kitty


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 26, 2008)

Loved Barbie and Raquel Welch!


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 26, 2008)

i liked the green packaging from i believe it was the Lure collection.

the High Tea packaging was pretty and so is the Heatherette


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

Heatherette


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 26, 2008)

Barbie!!


----------



## nico (Oct 28, 2008)

Heatherette! Especially the packaging of the lipsticks was so pretty


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 31, 2008)

Heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and second place goes to Lure


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 31, 2008)

Zandra Rhodes


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

Stylistic. 

I didn't get anything from that collection though. The colors're just not right for me.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 8, 2008)

Playboy!! I adore the pink chrome on the lippies instead of the regular silver!

Moonbathe was alright. Also Formal Black


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

Barbie!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

moonbathe and lure. the viva glam lipstick packaging is also delicious...i love the red!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

moonbathe and lure. the viva glam lipstick packaging is also delicious...i love the red!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 20, 2009)

Heatherette and Fafi!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 20, 2009)

dress camp - because i adore anything zebra print


----------



## Bombshell1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

Playboy, Heatherette, Hello Kitty

anything pink or sparkly lol


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 20, 2009)

Manish Arora and the Neo Sci Fi


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like style warrior is going to be the best for me


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Kitty is my most favorite LE packaging so far as well as Dame Edna and Heatherette.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 20, 2009)

Neo Sci Fi and Helllo Kitty.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 21, 2009)

Belle Azure, Moonbathe, and Lure. also the HK compacts!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

I've probably already talked in this thread but:

*PlayBoy*. I love PlayBoy. I love the Girls Next Door. I love Silvered Pinks. I love BUNNIES. I love anyone that takes off their clothes. Obviously I LOVED THIS. I'm still trying to hunt down Pinkmate and Centerfold!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mmm! *Catherine Deneuve*! I loved how they looked like playing cards or something. I didn't quite understand it, but I was SO happy when I went to an event and got my makeup done, and purchased Blot Powder. I came home, and it was in the Catherine compact! <3!
I loved *Lure*. A gorgeous shimmered mint-teal. I only got the eyeshadows. I LOVE how it looks for Black Tied. I actually thoroughly disliked how the Bronzers, Creme Blushes, Lipsticks, and Lipglasses looked in that packaging.
*MAC Couture* was HOT. I loved how industrial chic the metal compacts were with the 'jewel' grating texture thing. So hot and modern.
*A Mei* was super duper cute. I loved the screened knitted patterns on the lipglass/lipstick, and the actual woven textures on the eyeshadow palettes were sooooo awesome and intricate. Very stylish and worth every penny. An added bonus is that the boxes had printed woven texture, and then the INSIDE of it had little teddy bears! <3
*Novel Twist*. I loved the tweed texture on the bags and compacts and the swirls of color were spot on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Heatherette*!!! BRIGHT PINK? I'm all over that. And I'm complimented when it's mistaken for Hannah Montana. Miley wishes her merchandise was that hot. But I love her. Annnnndd Heatherette. Every piece looked perfect.
*Stylistics* was sexy. I lovedddddddddddddd the beads. I admit that some of it wasn't put together so well (showing glue, etc), but from afar they definitely make a statement. It's like the little girl that bedazzled her purse and jeans as a kid grew up and is bedazzling her thousand dollar mirror compact. It's so elegant and unexpected.
*Neo Sci Fi.* I love bright orange. 'Nuff said.

Sorry. I can't pick just one. I love allll my makeup!


----------



## Preciouspink (Apr 22, 2009)

Heatherette & Hello Kitty!!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 23, 2009)

Heatherette! and I already know I'm gonna love Style Warriors!


----------



## stv578 (Apr 23, 2009)

Manish and Playboy.  But I really wish they would do an LE special packaging with the old lipstick cases, (the matte black with the flat top, not the silver bullet!)


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 1, 2009)

i really loved the Heatherette collection....but i would also say Lure cause i heart green...

i really wanted to love HK..but sadly i hated it


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 1, 2009)

delete


----------



## with.the.band (May 2, 2009)

Moonbathe - It didn't appeal to me at all in the promos and online pics, but to this day I still pick up an eyeshadow and ooh and ahh over the pearly white for 10 seconds before getting to the actual product!

Neo Sci-Fi - Something about neon orange appeals to me, no idea.

Manish - The blush packaging is gorgeous.


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

I LOVED the palettes from Ornamentalism.  I bought all of the lip palettes back when they came out, and when I use up a color, I melt a regular lipstick into the palette so I can keep using it!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

Heatherette and Neo Sci Fi - looooooove the orange and am totally not depotting the shadows I just got.. ( I am way behind - I know, but BBR was the first time I got into collection stuff... Now I have stuff from FAFI, Heatherette, Neo Sci Fi, Cult of Cherry, Hello Kitty, Sugarsweet also.....!!!!!! And loving the stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## macluvermre (May 2, 2009)

I loved Tantress, Belle Azure and Diana Ross Icon - my favs to date. That DR Icon was smokin' hot with the pink metallic compacts.....not to mention the pink brushes. Now that I think about it, Raquel welch Icon collection was great too. Of course, HK is pure perfection, but barbie was *maybe* a little better. If it all just came in the black/white pkging, that would be fine too. I would still be down there on the first day of release, to get my crack


----------



## Kalico (May 3, 2009)

Heatherette and Hello Kitty, although I can appreciate Barbie and Playboy too...


----------



## michelle79 (May 3, 2009)

Heatherette & Barbie.


----------



## couturesista (May 3, 2009)

Manish and Style Warriors!


----------



## Leven (May 3, 2009)

Neo-Sci Fi





*Favorite packaging
*Favorite promo images
*Favorite collection name


----------



## Kalico (May 3, 2009)

I forgot about Dresscamp!! I LOVED Dresscamp!


----------



## luhly4 (May 3, 2009)

neo sci-fi and heatherette

i regret not getting alot of things from the 2.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: i thought the alexander mcqueen packaging was nice too, cute and simple.. wasn't into mac much then.. blah


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

Give Me Liberty Of London will definitely come to my list now as well! 

Number one is still Heatherette.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh gosh, I have a bunch of faves. I also loved Lure, Moonbathe, Heatherette and Liberty of London.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 15, 2010)

i LOVE the gorgeous Lure & Moonbathe colored packaging..

but the winner is Heatherette.  it's just so damn glamorous and fits MAC as well.  i would've loved to say Hello Kitty, but it was so unappealing to me!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 16, 2010)

Baroque Boudoir. =D


----------



## kiss (Mar 16, 2010)

Liberty of London & Fafi (the beauty powders).


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

Why did i just get into makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 i've missed all the really nice collections! booo! The only LE packaging i'll have now is Liberty of london! 

*runs to a MAC store to start collecting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*


----------



## glitterbomb (Mar 26, 2010)

Belle Azure - i loved the bronze eyeshadow packaging, it was so cute


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 26, 2010)

Heatherette and Manish Arora. I wish the Manish collection had a beauty powder compact, with the heart shaped rhinestones on them - that would have been gorgeous!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2010)

Neo Sci Fi and Hello Kitty!

I love Manish Arora but it wasn't released here!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2010)

Liberty of London most definitely.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello Kitty and London of Liberty so far.  I'm seriously eyeing that To the Beach collection coming up.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 26, 2010)

Manish Arora, but I am loving what I have seen of To The Beach.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm looking forward for to the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but my all time fave was the playboy ones.. i still miss my bunny pink lipstick


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i'm looking forward for to the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but my all time fave was the playboy ones.. i still miss my bunny pink lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG they had this collection? When was this?? Must have been my pre-MAC addiction days...hehe.


----------



## Care (Mar 26, 2010)

Heatherette & Dresscamp


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_OMG they had this collection? When was this?? Must have been my pre-MAC addiction days...hehe._

 
it was so cool, the lipstick chrome was pink <3

i missed out on barbie because i was into urban decay at the time, i'm still mad at that!


----------



## darae (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_Baroque Boudoir. =D_

 





 definitely my style, although i didn't get anything lol. 

i got into MAC late and the only special packaging i have is from style warriors and hello kitty (both are just okay although i wish i had gotten the refined golden bronzer in regular packaging. do not care for style warriors at all :/ )

i wish i was there for heatherette and dame edna


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 29, 2010)

I Love the baroque boudior packing.  I think the GMLOL blush is adorable, heatherette will always be another favorite of mine.  I love the manish palette and the hello kitty couture compact.  I wish i had the playboy bunny stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a fool for pinks


----------



## retrofox (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the Playboy packaging! Along with Lure (my first special packaging!) and Heatherette!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 30, 2010)

Heatherette was awesome, i only picked playboy over it because i was so excited when i go the stuff than my sister's stupid dog ate my lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i actually liked hello kitty, too dolly is my go to when i pack to go away for vacations because i like the variety in it.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 31, 2010)

1. Heatherette. HOT!
2. Hello Kitty. Just cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Neo Sci Fi


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 31, 2010)

I really liked the Baroque Budoir speciall packaging, however it was so expensive I couldn't justify buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wasn't into makeup when Moonbathe collection was around but I really like the white/pearly packaging too


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 31, 2010)

Manish is probably my fave packaging to date.

It was so gorgeous!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Lure.  I also liked the HK and Heatherette packaging as well.  But my fave is the Diana Ross collection


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have one thing from the Lure collection.  It came out when i just got started with my MAC addict...uh I mena collection.

I really like Heatherette though.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

Heatherette!


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Manish and heaterette!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

Heatherette, Manish and Lure


----------



## MACwinked (Apr 19, 2010)

Heatherette and Moonbathe!   I really like Liberty of London too!


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Apr 22, 2010)

Liberty of London, Hello Kitty, and Fafi, definately.

Heatherette was too gaudy for me, imho.


----------



## Blush (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Heatherette


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 22, 2010)

May Favorites so far heave been Heatherette, and Liberty of London. Hello Kitty was really cute too.


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 22, 2010)

I LOVED the hello kitty collection  
Maybe because it brings back memories of my childhood =)


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the Heatherette packaging! Too bad that was before I was into MAC LE collections...


----------



## feli3711 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonder Woman is my favorite!!!!! I love Heatherette, Style Warrior and Archie's Girls, too


----------



## Kimber3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I loved the Hello Kitty packaging, and can't part with the containers even though they are empty now.   I wish I hadn't missed out on the Heatherette lippies and keep watching for repromotes!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonder Woman is my fave to date but I also love riri the rose gold is love and the rose n white gold I also loved hey sailor beautiful packaging fafi,the Barbie packaging is cute also,and the Pedro packaging is hot and sexy I love it.the proenza packaging is love too and of course ms marylin monroe love it


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

archies girls and alluring aquatic are my favourites


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 11, 2014)

Archie's girls, Heatherette


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love the alluring aquatics packaging, it's such a nice colour and those raindrops on it are a nice touch, also the Marilyn Monroe packaging is nice, it looks really classy and it's like a nice tribute to marilyn.


----------



## Mumii (Aug 12, 2014)

Definitely the Alluring Aquatics packaging. I don't think anything can top that especially since I love rain. Repping Seattle, woot!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 12, 2014)

heatherette, barbie, and playboy


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 12, 2014)

Liberty of London.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 12, 2014)

I've seen some great packaging from MAC in the past, but if it only has to be the ones I've collected, I would say Temperature Rising and Alluring Aquatics.


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 13, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic. Love those raindrops.


----------



## emmamarie (Aug 13, 2014)

Marylin Monroe <3


----------



## emmamarie (Aug 13, 2014)

my 2. and 3. fav


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 13, 2014)

Dresscamp for sure!


----------



## ramarose (Aug 13, 2014)

I love archies girls


----------



## ChuChuReviews (Aug 13, 2014)

Alluring Aquatics was gorgeous...


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 14, 2014)

This is a tough one. Recently, Alluring Aquatic is my favorite. Wonder Woman and Archie's Girls are at the top of my list too.


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 14, 2014)

I never picked anything up from any of these collections but I loved the packaging on Temperature Rising, A Tartan Tale & Hey Sailor!


----------



## RupaulManiac (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what collection this is from but the lipsticks are white packaging with bubbles on it. Soooo pretty!


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic and Temperature rising (even if it stains easily)


----------



## spitfire (Aug 15, 2014)

my favs are the wonder woman le (especially the lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and the riri hearts mac packaging (I just looove rose gold)


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Definitely the Marilyn Monroe collection and Archies Girls. =]


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Archie's Girls! Partial to Alluring Aquatics too.


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 19, 2014)

I really liked the monogram collection packaging


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 19, 2014)

The pave collection was gorgeous. I still adore my compact and gloss I got from that.


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonbathe


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

I like how alluring aquatic and heatherette look but dont actually have anything from either collection


----------



## ClareyPotter (Aug 21, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic! I love how the teal packaging complemented the lipstick colors.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree with Alluring Aquatic.  Gorgeous packaging. My favorite packaging 'piece' was the compact.  Not sure if I'll ever use the product itself, but I had to have that compact!


----------



## aliciaroberts (Aug 22, 2014)

I loved the Liberty of London packaging, wish I had have been into MAC when the Manish Arora collection was around because I think that packaging is gorgeous!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

Temperature Rising


----------



## MsKb (Aug 22, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic! that really was just beautiful and so creative IMO


----------



## stacylovex3 (Aug 22, 2014)

I love the Liberty of London packaging it's so pretty


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

My favorite MAC LE packaging are from *RiRi hearts collection*


----------



## MacGirl828 (Aug 22, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic and RiRI Hearts Mac fall collection.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 22, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

Alluring aquatic and Riri collection


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought Moonbathe was really chic, and I liked To The Beach for it's beachy-vibe in non-traditional colours.


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic! Sometimes I just like to stare at it haha


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mac Give me liberty of london collection packaging was my favorite. Loved the white with the pretty flowers on it.


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought the Royal Assets packaging was gorgeous


----------



## Micova (Aug 23, 2014)

Rihanna viva glam


----------



## thelari (Aug 23, 2014)

alluring aquatic, hands down


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

Tartan Tale was cute, but I definitely adored the Alluring Aquatic packaging!! It's so unique and fresh looking.


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic most definitely!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2014)

Liberty of London or Surf Baby for me


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic and the Marilyn Monroe packaging has been my favourite so far


----------



## kdg96 (Aug 26, 2014)

Archie Girls & Alluring Aquatic!


----------



## Gazou (Aug 28, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic, Temperature Rising and Divine night for me.!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 29, 2014)

Wonder Woman




  Heatherette




  Neo Sci Fi




  Hey Sailor




  and Manish Arora


----------



## Sophiiie (Aug 29, 2014)

Definetly Wonder woman and Heatherette (still searching for this one...) and Alluring Aquatic was pretty too !


----------



## Sophiiie (Aug 29, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Wonder Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

Heatherette!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 29, 2014)

2008. Missed it as well but still admire it from afar.


----------



## feli3711 (Aug 30, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Wonder Woman
> 
> Heatherette
> 
> ...


  Yes. Yes. YES!!!!!!! I wish I would've started collecting lipsticks a long time ago. I missed all the good collections.


----------



## everhip (Aug 30, 2014)

To The Beach, Alluring Aquatic, Glitter And Ice & Pedro Lourenço are my favorites.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 30, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Wonder Woman
> 
> Heatherette
> 
> ...


  Beautiful collection!


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 30, 2014)

My faves are Manish Arora, Wonder Woman, Alluring Aquatic and Proenza Schouler.


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

I missed Wonder Woman but love the packaging so much I contemplated buying it on eBay for like $100.  I did not.  But my question is how long is an unused lipstick good for?


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

ClareyPotter said:


> Alluring Aquatic! I love how the teal packaging complemented the lipstick colors.


  Super unique and I love it.  I bought half the collection.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 31, 2014)

Aubrey Devonne said:


> I missed Wonder Woman but love the packaging so much I contemplated buying it on eBay for like $100.  I did not.  But my question is how long is an unused lipstick good for?


Hmm? How you mean?


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Hmm? How you mean?


  It came out a couple years ago- does it expire if unopened?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2014)

Aubrey Devonne said:


> It came out a couple years ago- does it expire if unopened?


No idea.


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 1, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic was very unique I think they really went above and beyond with that collection!


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd go with Alluring aquatic as well. So unique and pretty. I admit I bought a lipstick just for the packaging...


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 3, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic hands down! Followed closely by RiRi Hearts MAC Fall and Wonder Woman.


----------



## kattancs (Sep 3, 2014)

Alluring aquatic is beautiful


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

I loved the Marcel Wanders collection. I just bought the collection for the packaging only.


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

Alluring aquatic and proenza


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

Alluring aquatic, and riri winter collection


----------



## borinquena (Sep 11, 2014)

Heatherette and Alluring Aquatic!


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Liberty of london


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

I have to go with Alluring Aquatic.


----------



## Sam01 (Sep 12, 2014)

Allurin Aquatic too, soooooooooo gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Then, Riri mac fall and winter.


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

Alluring Aquatics, Riri hearts Mac winter, Proenza Schouler


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

style warrior. 
  barbie
  dress camp


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 17, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic. It was so beautiful


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Love love Alluring Aquatic


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 19, 2014)

My all time favorite is the Wonder Woman collection.


----------



## Veronika23 (Sep 21, 2014)

Couture, Lure, Alluring Aquatics, Hello Kitty, Moonbathe (missed out on this... have no clue where I was  , still looking for firespot from that collection). Too many to mention. lol


----------



## Kolleen (Sep 21, 2014)

My favorite is The Simpsons collection because I'm a fan of Simpsons


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

My favs are Riri hearts Mac, Temperature Rising and Glamour Daze <3


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 22, 2014)

I loved Venomous Villains (I regret not buying more from this collection). <3 And Baroque Boudoir (but the collection was too expensive back then).


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 22, 2014)

Heatherette was the best collection I loved their packaging. Melrose Mood is my favorite lipstick of all time. I think how MAC has the poll every year to bring back old time favorites I think they should do that with long ago collections because some of their older collections were really amazing like when they did the collaboration with Diana Ross, the Dame Edna collection, Fafi. Over the years we have gotten some amazing products from MAC


----------



## kjrams2 (Sep 22, 2014)

hello kitty and alluring aquatic


----------



## Eliel (Sep 23, 2014)

Like a lot of us, I really love the Alluring Aquatic packaging ^^ !


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 23, 2014)

The only pieces I saw at CCO were the magic powder and the mirror.


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 23, 2014)

I forgot about Style Warrior!   That was my first introduction to the company.


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 25, 2014)

angie67 said:


> I'd go with Alluring aquatic as well. So unique and pretty. I admit I bought a lipstick just for the packaging...


Same here, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that LE!


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Definitely Heatherette!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 28, 2014)

LoL, archie, and Kelly Osbourne


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Alluring aquatics, disney, barbie, hello kitty, Osborne, and riri rose gold.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 30, 2014)

Disney packaging is always my fave, but I liked hello kitty and Barbie as well, I liked the Fafi lipsticks and glosses, not the es quad since it was just a sticker.


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

Glamour daze is my fav. And I don't have it but Venomous Villains is great.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Marilyn Monroe and Venomous Villains


----------



## StarDust1203 (Oct 1, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic and Rose Gold RiRi!


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 1, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic, Archie's Girls, Surf Baby, and Heatherette are my favorites.

  To the Beach, Venomous Villains, Osbournes, Hello Kitty, Lure, Fafi, Wonder Woman, Liberty of London, and Barbie are cool too.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 2, 2014)

Style Warrior and Moonbathe!


----------



## foreverlippie (Oct 4, 2014)

Archie's Girls packaging!


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

I loved the packaging of the MAC Alluring Aquatic collection!


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

NEOSCIFI!!!!


----------



## bklynbarbie (Oct 11, 2014)

Heatherette and Diana Ross


----------



## nailgrrl (Oct 12, 2014)

So far, I'm gonna have to say RiRi Hearts MAC and Alluring Aquatic


----------



## Narwhalique (Oct 12, 2014)

Heatherette, Hello Kitty, Barbie, Fafi, Alluring Aquatic...all collections I bought NOTHING FROM. Was I on crack?


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 20, 2014)

I LOVE the packaging of the Wonder Woman collection, I love blue, i love red, and I love Wonder Woman so i think it'll always be my fave!!  But a close second would be the Alluring Aquatic packaging, very beautiful!


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 20, 2014)

I have to say that the Alluring Aquatics line was beautiful. I especially loved the raindrops.


----------



## orangewasabi (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought Neo-sci fi, moonbathe, and Hey Sailor were epic.


----------



## bwella (Oct 24, 2014)

I loved Divine Night for the lipsticks! I wish they would switch from silver to gold in the permanent range


----------



## MissTania (Oct 24, 2014)

bwella said:


> I loved Divine Night for the lipsticks! I wish they would switch from silver to gold in the permanent range


I so agree, they look so classy and have a touch of luxury as opposed to the standard black bullet.


----------



## Rikers Girl (Oct 24, 2014)

I think I'm going to have my Wonder Woman blush,  highlighter, bronzer palette recreated.   Loved the colors so much!


----------



## liba (Oct 24, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> I LOVE the packaging of the Wonder Woman collection, I love blue, i love red, and I love Wonder Woman so i think it'll always be my fave!!  But a close second would be the Alluring Aquatic packaging, very beautiful!


I like the Wonder Woman lipstick tubes. Those are some of my favorites, but not a fan of the other items' packaging from that collection. 

  I love the Proenza blushes and lipsticks, colorful but still classy and modern. I loved everything from Liberty of London for being so light hearted. There's no denying how gorgeous Alluring Aquatic's packaging was. I also like the matte rubberized effect we've seen on a few collections, like Pedro Lourenco, Temperature Rising, VG Riri - but it's pretty delicate and doesn't love being banging around a lot, I've found.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 25, 2014)

I love the Lure packaging as well! It's so gorgeous and luxurious...all I'm missing is Enchanted One and I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## klohvur (Oct 29, 2014)

Dress Camp is one of my all time faves.!


----------



## klohvur (Oct 29, 2014)

Heatherette and Manish Arora are right next to it.


----------



## klohvur (Oct 29, 2014)

Then Lure and Patternmaker.


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 29, 2014)

Liberty of London


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Surf Baby, Glamour Daze, and Alluring Aquatic are probably in my top few.


----------



## StacyLove (Oct 29, 2014)

I loved the Jewel collection from 2004 (I think). I had two, 6 pan, eyeshadow palettes in a purple and teal mirrored color. I also LOVED Diana Ross. I wish I would have snagged more from that collection but I wasn't as in to MAC back then.


----------



## StacyLove (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, Heatherette, Barbie, and Hello Kitty. Basically all of the super girly ones! : )


----------



## aroseisarose (Nov 1, 2014)

The manish arora palette has the best packaging by far! Or the Zandra Rhodes palette. Back when mac really put effort into their collections. But they know we will buy their products regardless of packaging so they don't put the effort in any more.


----------



## TheLizzer (Nov 4, 2014)

Definitely Alluring Aquatics


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lure--it's Tiffany blue which is my favorite. I'm hunting down a compact now. I need it back in my life!!!!


----------



## soleil91 (Dec 9, 2014)

alluring aquatics


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 10, 2014)

I wish to have a Diana Ross compact but I love Aluring Aquatics and I have some heatherette stuff on the way


----------



## peanut (Dec 16, 2014)

I loved the packaging for the Liberty of London collection!


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic, Heatherette, Archie


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in love with Heatherette, Lure, Manish Arora, and Moonbathe


----------



## NobodysBusiness (Feb 27, 2015)

So many wonderful packaging but my favorite is alluring aquatic. i love it!!!!!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Feb 28, 2015)

Alluring Aquatic is so beautiful!


----------



## Howards End (Feb 28, 2015)

Heirloom Mix!  The lipstick packaging was my favorite of '14


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Feb 28, 2015)

Surf baby was cute too


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 1, 2015)

Manish Arora was my favorite.


----------



## SparkleMum (Mar 7, 2015)

Heatherette, the packaging of 2014's holiday pigment sets and barbie!! Also style warriors I think it was?? I loved the gold, tribal and leopard designs


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

Alluring aquatics!


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello kitty!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Mar 29, 2015)

Hands down Alluring Aquatic takes the cake!


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 30, 2015)

Cinderella has to be my favourite but that's because i'm a disney fanatic haha


----------



## Jayada (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a new collector. I have to say Heatherette! !


----------



## Jayada (Mar 30, 2015)

.....aaaand....Barbie, Alluring,  Diana (even though I don't have that one, yet!).....


----------



## calmchowder (May 19, 2015)

Mac monogram collection!


----------



## Howards End (May 23, 2015)

calmchowder said:


> Mac monogram collection!


  Goggled that and WOW gorgeous!  I think the Guo Pei lipstick tubes look like the Monogram ones


----------



## Jayada (May 28, 2015)

Lure!!!  I'm in love with the Tiffany Blue!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Hello Kitty, Disney Villans or Barbie. Sicker for that kind of stuff


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 11, 2015)

Manish Arora, Liberty of London, Hello Kitty & Wonder Woman.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Manish, patternmaker, HElllo Kitty and LOL


----------



## pinkstarmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Mac archie girls, venomous villains Would love love love to have a heatherette too! But i wasnt into mac yet when it came out, im a sucker for pink girly stuff


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Wonder woman and Marilyn Monroe


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Heatherette & Riri loves Mac!


----------



## angie3313 (Aug 14, 2015)

Alluring aquatic


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 15, 2015)

I have to say Diana Ross , AA, and the upcoming enchanted Eve will surely be a favorite.


----------



## nasquiat (Aug 15, 2015)

Definitely Rihanna!


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 23, 2015)

Alluring Aquatic & Rihanna


----------



## lenainjkt (Sep 27, 2015)

MAC manish arora definitely!


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Alluring aquatics and wonder woman.


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 20, 2015)

wow there are so many collections that I missed!


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 20, 2015)

Definitely Alluring Aquatic, but I also liked the packaging from Heirloom Mix.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2015)

*Hands down! Love love love! In fact also my favorite of the MSF too!*


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Moonbathe


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Liberty of London


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 3, 2016)

Manish Aurora, Disney Villains and Bao Bao Wan!


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 3, 2016)

GlamourDaze + Marilyn Monroe + Alluring Aquatic + Osbourne


----------

